# Cold smoker build



## rigget (Nov 9, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ rigget
__ Nov 9, 2015





Recently inherited a new to me fridge decided to turn it into a cold smoker mainly for deer sausage and hot sticks here are some beginning pics 













image.jpeg



__ rigget
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------

